# Aponogeton crispus flower



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Some photos of the process:


























































I hope the flower is properly pollinated since I did it with my finger.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

4th flower in less than a month









I guess this is a pollinated flower.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice photos!!


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

starrystarstarr said:


> very nice photos!!


thanks !

I don´t know yet if the seeds will grow since the flower was pollinated with the pollen of a different flower, but of the same plant.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

i have never been able to get mine to seed.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

starrystarstarr said:


> i have never been able to get mine to seed.


I don´t know if it will work, but I simply stored the pollen of one flower between newspapers, and then put it with my finger in another flower.

bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Ariel Ferreiro, one of our club member and plant area moderator, successfully reproduced this plants , and he also took photos of the hole process.

Watch this links:

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=10402&hl=crispus

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=15071

Actually my plant is one of his seeds ! jejeje

Bye,

Juan


----------

